# A Theology of the Family



## Smeagol (Nov 3, 2018)

I wanted to give a recommendation to a book that I have been reading, which was given to me and has been very edifying.

The Theology of The Family Edited by Jeff Pollard & Scott T. Brown

https://www.amazon.com/Theology-Family-Scott-T-Brown/dp/1624180469
"This book presents a perspective on the family largely forgotten by the modern church. There are fifty-six authors featured in this volume; authors such as: John Bunyan, Jonathan Edwards, John Gill, William Gouge, Matthew Henry, Martin Luther, A.W. Pink, J. C. Ryle, R. C. Sproul, Charles Spurgeon and Thomas Watson."

Topics:
Chapter 1 - Family Worship
Chapter 2 - Godly Manhood
Chapter 3 - Virtuous Womanhood
Chapter 4 - Marriage
Chapter 5 - Bringing Up Children
Chapter 6 - Fatherhood
Chapter 7 - Motherhood
Chapter 8 - Childbearing
Chapter 9 - Abortion
Chapter 10 - Duties of Sons & Daughters
Chapter 11- Modest Apparel
Chapter 12 - Thoughts for Young People

Below is a look at the table on contents, which says more than I can about the book's worth:
http://heritagebooktalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/theology-of-family.pdf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 5, 2018)

The two linked articles below will give you a taste of 2 of the sections of Chapter 1 of the above book, which covers the topic of Family Worship:

-*http://www.apuritansmind.com/the-ch...families-should-pray-by-rev-thomas-doolittle/*

*-http://www.apuritansmind.com/the-ch...ther-and-family-worship-by-rev-j-w-alexander/*


I digress.


----------

